# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  هل علم الفلك والأبراج علم صحيح ؟؟

## دلوعة أباذر

*السلام عليكم ^_______^*


*بدون مقدمات ..*

*أنا هالسؤال من زمان يدور براسي ><"!*


*علم الفلك ......*

*نصدقه ولا لأ ؟؟؟* 
*التنبؤات طبعاً حرام بس انا بسأل عن العلم نفسه .. علاقة الكون وحركة الكواكب وتأثيرها على طبائع الإنسان* 

*انا قارية عن هالسوالف وحسيت بالتشوييييييق >___< ههههه*

*يتكلم عن أنواع الأبراج وبداية اكتشاف علم الفلك .. ويصنف و يربط وونااااااااااااااااسة ..*

*بس مادري الحين .. حرام ولالأ إذا صدقت الكلام اللي فيه ..*


*>> برجي السرطان* 

*بس والله الكلام ينطبق علي حيييل !!!! .. إلا بعض الأشياء اللي تتأثر بأساليب التربية* 





*تحياتي لكم* 
*ناطرة تعليقاتكم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكمـ
موضوع حلو
اني سمعت الانا قراءتها مو حرامـ
بس التصديق حرام
والله اعلم

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

مشكورة اختي على الرد 


يعني تصديق خصائص البرج حرام ؟؟


اتمنى تفاعل الاعضاء .. :rolleyes:

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

السلام عليكم ..

أعتقد محد يقدر يجواب 

الى عالم أو شيخ لانه محد يقدر

يفتي في هدا الموضوع ..

مشكور ..........،

فمان الله

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

اوكي ,,

ثانكيووو


ممكن يكون الاعضاء عندهم فكرة او سائلين عن الموضوع 




دلــــوعة أبــاذر

----------


## صدفة البحر

دلوعة أبا ذر <<< 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..
بداية ابارك لكِ بهذه المناسبة الكريمة ميلاد العترة الطاهرة عليهم أفضل التحية والسلام ..

لنرجع إلى موضوعكِ .. أنا قرأت في كتب وحالياً لا اتذكر اسمائها ..
ولكنني سأكتبها إذا تذكرتها ..

تقول غالباً ما يولد الشخص في أحد الايام ..
وهذه تدل على أنه ولد في يوم نحس أو سعد بحسب الفلك وترتيبه من بين الافلاك ..
وهذه تصدق غالباً إلا في بعضها كما ذكرتِ من قبل ..
وحتى هذه الافلاك تؤثر في حياتكِ وشخصيتكِ .. 
وتدخل في متى يتم العقد أو الزواج أيضاً ؟؟ والايام الكوامل تدخل في هذا الاسلوب ..

أما الناحية الاخرى ..
أقصد الابراج ..
تكلمت مع أكثر من شيخ وذكر بإنها خرافات يذكرها المنجمون .. ويزيدون عليها من كلام الجن وما شابه ..فلهذا تري بأن بعضها صحيح حسب الافلاك وبعضها غير صحيح حسب تلفيقهم ..
وذكر بأننا لا يجب علينا تصديق هذه الخرافات إلا ما اتى به أحد الائمة واقصد بذلك
الامام علي عليه السلام ..في علم الجفر وحالياً أنا ادرس هذا العلم ..
وختم كلامه بأن علينا التسليم لأمر الله تعالى .. والرضا بما قسم من الرزق ..
والصبر على المصائب والبلاء ..
وأضاف بإنه جميل أن يعيش الشخص أمراً لا يدري عنه من قبل .. سوى من مآسي أو فرح ..

مثلاً يذكر في البرج بإنك ستتزوجين هذا الشهر من رجل شريف القدر ..
فتفرحين وتتأملين >> وهذا يكون الفرح مسبقاً ..
فإذا لم تكوني تعلمين فإنك ستذوقين الفرح بأكثر منه في حال عرفتِ الخبر ..
وكذلك بالنسبة إلى المصائب ..

هذا ما سمعته وعرفته .. وتعلمته أيضاً 

وعسى أن يكون وصل فكرنا إليكِ .. وعرفتِ جواباً لسؤالكِ عزيزتي 

دمتِ في رعاية الله وحفظه ..

اختك صدفة البـــــــــحر  :bigsmile:

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

* *+* هلا اختي صدفة البحر ^___^ *+*!*

*اها فهمت ..*

*اي التنبؤ بالمستقبل خرافات وحرام ,,*

*بس الابراج تعتمد على حركة الكواكب ((هو علم الفلك)) ........*

*يعني اللي يقوله عن تحليل شخصياتنا بعد حرام ؟! >___<* 

*ومتباركين بمولد ابطال كربلاء ^^*
*مسكووووووله تسلمـــ صدفة ـــين* 


*دلــوعــ ــة أبـــا دلــ :(*

----------


## نورالزهره

دلوعة اباذر
اشكر لك هذا الطرح الذي منه نستفيد

واشكر صدفة البحر على اضافتها الراقيه 
وننتضر المفيد والمزيد

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

مشكوره على المرووور  :embarrest:

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*موضوع جيد وطرح موفق*
*يوجد فرق علينا ان نعرفه وهو* 
*الفرق بين علم الفلك وبين التنجيم*
*علم الفلك هوعلم مختص بالقضايا الكونية والمتعلقات بها الى اخر الاشيلء التي يطول بها*
*ويوجد الكثيرين من علماءنا قد درسوا هذا العلم لتوقف الكثير من العلوم الفقهية وغيرها عليه ولا اشكال في دراس هذا العلم والاستفادة منه ..........الى اخر الكلام*
*ولكن التنجيم هو احد العلوم المتعلقة بعلم الفلك والتي من خلال هذا العلم يتم الاخبار عن بعض الوقائع التي سوف تحدث في مكان وزمان معين* 
*او علم الابراج اوغيرها من هذا الشاكل*
*ونحن لدينا من العقائد المهمة التي نؤمن بها (البداء ) وهذا يتعارض مع هذة العقيدة*
*وتوجد بعض العلامات الحتمية التي لابد ان تحدث في الازمنه السابقة او المستقبلية ولكن كل هذا قابل للبداء كما يشير علماءنا*
*وتوجد روايات عن ذم التنجيم والرجم بالغيب ما شاء الله والوعيد لهم بالويل والثبور وغيرها اعاذنا الله واياكم من هذه الافات واكتفي بواحدة فقط واذا شأتي فبحثي عن هذه الروايات في كتب الاحاديث*
*(كذب المنجمون وان صدقُ) والكاذب ماذا جزاءه* 
*هذه العلوم سيف ذو حدين يحتاج الممارس لها الحذر والتعامل بقضية دقية معها والكلام يطول بنا* 
*اسأل الله لكي التوفيق والسداد وتقبلي تحياتي*

----------


## روح تائبهـ

يسلموووو اختي دلوعة أباذر على الطرح الرائع
أني سمعت ان اللي يصدق الأبراج ماتقبل له 
40 صلاة والله أعلم 
تقبلي مروري أختي دلوعه ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## دمعه الحسين

اختي دلوعه بصراحه واجيبه من الاخره القرأه حرام وتصديق به هم حرام واختي الحرام واضح والحلال واضح (كذب المنجمون ولو صدفو ) حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام حرام 
مع السلامه السلام في الختام

----------


## دلوعة أباذر

السلامـ عليكمـ ,,




كميل الفضلي >>>> شكراً ع المروور والإفادة ^____^ 1000 مليون شكر ل ك




حسرة الروح >>>>> تسلمين مشكوره >_^ اهلاً اهلاً !  :embarrest: تقبلت مرورج .. اي حتى انا سمعت .. بس جنه للتنبؤات ولا بعد كل شي ؟؟!!؟ ههههه




دمعه الحسين >>>> ممممممم مادري شقولج دمعه .. يعني ماشفتي الاعضاء شيقلون ؟!! < مو كله حرام .... اعتقد تصديق التنبؤات 100% حرام والباقي الله اعلم 




خلاص انا مابي اصدق ولا شي ....


>> بقول مادري كله مادري 



عيل في مودوع لاذم ماتقربون سوبه >> اسمه برجك اليووم ! <<



ههههههههه >> استطلاع وبس ولا نصدق شي 




أبيه لأ تعبت راسي قام يعورني من الموضوع


 :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko: 







تحيا1111تي :: دلــووع >_________< ههههه

----------

